

Stop Measuring Code in Bytes - darkf
http://darkf.github.com/posts/stop_measuring_code_in_bytes.html

======
lutusp
IMHO the article should have been titled "Stop measuring text in bytes." It
doesn't have anything specific to do with code, and because "code" can mean
source or object code, it's a bit misleading.

